# Lost all data connection



## erikclaw (Jan 3, 2012)

Last night I lost my data connection. Phone started random reboots, then data gone. I reinstalled the rom and the reboots stopped but lost data connection. Today just a red r above red signal bars. Pulled battery, reinstalled rom, attenas, kernels. running JB AOKP 4.12 , trying latest HE and HD attenas made no difference.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

erikclaw said:


> Last night I lost my data connection. Phone started random reboots, then data gone. I reinstalled the rom and the reboots stopped but lost data connection. Today just a red r above red signal bars. Pulled battery, reinstalled rom, attenas, kernels. running JB AOKP 4.12 , trying latest HE and HD attenas made no difference.


Do you have your imei?

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## erikclaw (Jan 3, 2012)

how do I check for that.? backed them up on my pc a while ago. Also shows my number as 000-000-0016 and unknown 0 for network type


----------



## erikclaw (Jan 3, 2012)

i dialed *#06# and MEID is B0000000 this means my imei is corrupted?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Settings>about phone>status. Is your imei 0? Go to the stickies and look at Gooses Thread, if you didn't have a good back ul, you can restore without roaming now (I believe).

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## erikclaw (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry I see it, meid is a lot of 0's and imei is 0. I backed up my imei to my laptop but don't know how to restore, haven't found the right one while searching.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

erikclaw said:


> sorry I see it, meid is a lot of 0's and imei is 0. I backed up my imei to my laptop but don't know how to restore, haven't found the right one while searching.


Do you only have the QPST backup? Did you run the "reboot nvbackup"?

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

This is from gooses Thread, don't know how to link if on Tapatalk.



Goose306 said:


> *Restoring IMEI With No Data Roaming Application [Verizon]*
> 
> *So, you went and lost your IMEI and didn't do your backup? That's too bad. We can help though.*
> 
> ...


* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## erikclaw (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks,, I found a tool and trying that now http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1867442








I think it is the same as what you sent now that I am reading it.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

What was posted there is from the stickied thread in general that's labeled "Backup your IMEI". If you have any questions or issues, read that thread or even PM Goose he'll be happy to help.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> What was posted there is from the stickied thread in general that's labeled "Backup your IMEI". If you have any questions or issues, read that thread or even PM Goose he'll be happy to help.


lol I just got voluntold....

Anywho, yeah I can sometimes be helpful if need be


----------

